# Water Quality



## Nicelymakinway (Jun 24, 2008)

Anyone seen how the water around the Nipple is looking after all this rain or were the blue water is?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nipple was looking very nice along with a decent rip - very fishy just watch those storms they come up quick.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nicelymakinway said:


> Anyone seen how the water around the Nipple is looking after all this rain or were the blue water is?


I was wondering the same. I'm headed out there this weekend. Probably Sunday. Hopping to troll most of the day. And make some drops if we find any new structure or good drop offs for some grouper.


----------



## djbradley (Jun 16, 2009)

recess said:


> Nipple was looking very nice along with a decent rip - very fishy just watch those storms they come up quick.


 
Good deal! I'm planning on heading out Saturday.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

djbradley said:


> Good deal! I'm planning on heading out Saturday.


 good luck you should do well just once you hit the nipple head east along the 100 fathom curve there is a very nice push of clean blue water heading up the east side from the squiggles.


----------



## djbradley (Jun 16, 2009)

recess said:


> good luck you should do well just once you hit the nipple head east along the 100 fathom curve there is a very nice push of clean blue water heading up the east side from the squiggles.


 
Thanks!


----------



## CRC (May 15, 2013)

hoping for some nice water a little closer to PC tomorrow... beaches look ugly near the pass. Sweet tea anyone?


----------



## djbradley (Jun 16, 2009)

Good news: I found that rip. It was running east-west about halfway between the nipple and elbow. 

Bad news: It seemed pretty lifeless though I only trolled it for like 30 minutes as I was ready to bottom bump. There were no flyers with it; in fact, I only saw maybe 15 total all the way from the nipple to elbow. I would say the water was a deep blue-brown. At the rip it was decently clean water, but it certainly was not a great color. Very sparse basketball sized weeds through the area.


The water at the elbow was dirty dirty with lots of bonita busting.


----------

